# Ideal time for twin baby shower?



## san fran shan

Hi! So my friends are wanting me to set a date for my baby shower because the weekends are filling up quickly and one of my friends has volunteered her house with a beautiful back yard for my shower. A date that works for her is September 15th. I will be almost 26 weeks. Does that seem too early? I am also considering October 20th when I will be almost 31 weeks. Is that too late? 

My older sister's baby is due Sept 1st and I feel bad having my shower so close to her due date especially when that is pretty early and I still have time to have a shower. I have read many posts from you ladies saying to have it early. Do you think 31 weeks is pushing it?


----------



## loveacupcake

I had my shower at 28 weeks and I'm happy with my decision. By 31 weeks I was so over being pregnant plus I contacted a horrible PUPPS rash which was all over my body. Not cute for shower photos!

I say the earlier the better. You want to be comfortable and plus no telling when you could have them! I did make it to 37+1 though.


----------



## arj

Im not sure really! I had mine two days ago at 33+5 and felt sooooo huge and tired, Id probably say to do it earlier


----------



## Nut_Shake

I had mine when I was 7 months pregnant and felt heavy but good! I think that's a good time, not too late and not too early. I think between 6 and 7 months is perfect xx


----------



## san fran shan

Thanks ladies. I am now looking at the weekend when I am 28 weeks as that will be when my sister's baby is 4 weeks old. Gives her a little more time and hopefully she will be able to make it. It is a 2 hour drive from her house to where the shower will be. That might be too far regardless. I need to call her and chat with her about it.


----------



## BuckeyeBaby

I'm also having mine september 15, when I will be just joining 3rd tri... I decided to have it then because I'm flying across country for it and didn't want to fly too late into the pregnancy. I will be huge by then as I've been showing for quite sometime, and also didn't want to be obese looking in the photos!


----------



## CaliGirl35

Mine is set for next weekend, just before I hit 29 weeks. :) 

Buckeye.. I was told that with twins they don't let/want you to fly at all past 24 weeks?!


----------



## san fran shan

Yep, I definitely have been considering how I will look in photos. I gain weight in my face and don't want to have 5 chins in all my photos! We are still trying to settle on a date because I found out one of my best friends will be in Hawaii on Sept 15th and I would really like her to be able to make it. She was so sad when I said the 15th. It was really sweet.


----------



## BuckeyeBaby

CaliGirl35 said:


> Mine is set for next weekend, just before I hit 29 weeks. :)
> 
> Buckeye.. I was told that with twins they don't let/want you to fly at all past 24 weeks?!

My doc hasn't said anything about it other than no flying after 32 weeks, so I'm not sure. Oh how that will suck if he says no when I've already told people the date. I will ask him at my 19 week check up


----------



## CaliGirl35

Shan- the other thing to think about is my Dr told me to have it earlier before 30 weeks so that I would not be to big to enjoy it, but also incase of bed rest... how fun would a shower be if you were on bed rest...I would have never thought of that if she hadn't said it...


----------



## nhood

I am having baby shower at 27 weeks, which will be this weekend.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Most baby showers i have been to have been after 30 weeks mainly around 32-34 weeks x


----------



## CaliGirl35

Mummy2B21 said:


> Most baby showers i have been to have been after 30 weeks mainly around 32-34 weeks x

For singletons yes, that is the norm. But they don't recommend that you wait that long with twins~


----------



## meant2bamummy

We knew I would likely be on bedrest toward the end of my pregnancy due to my high blood pressure so I decided to wait until after the babies were born to have the shower. I was admitted to the hospital on bedrest at 31 weeks. Babies were born at 33 weeks, stayed in the hospital 3.5 weeks. We had the shower when they were 2 months old. Everyone who came was so glad I had waited until the babies had arrived because they had wanted to see them but were unable to when they were in the hospital and wanted to give me the time with them when they got home. It was more of an open house with people coming and going when it worked best for them. Babies got a lot of snuggles and I could socialize and not worry about babies. Something I hadn't done in a while!


----------



## Bon18

I had mine at just over 27 weeks... I enjoyed it but was still a little sore and uncomfortable by the end of the day...


----------



## Doublemints

I had mines at 36 weeks and it was a day late and a dollar short since the twins came the day before my baby shower was scheduled..lol


----------

